# Repeat all or just some sujects,leaving cert..



## thedaras (16 Aug 2011)

Hi,bit of a puzzle but hope I can explain it correctly.
Neice in college,just finished year one of four years,thinks the course may not be for her,she missed out on her first choice by 20 points.
She is now thinking,that perhaps she could defer her present college course for a year,and repeat the leaving cert..or as you can take the points from your six best subjects,should she contuinue to her second year and do a few subjects in a grind school.
Her college course is just 14 hours a week.
So my question is;
is it possible to defer at this late stage?
If she repeats can she just move onto the course she originally wanted?
If she stays in college and just does two subjects in the hope of upping her points ,can they be added to  four of her highest resut  from previous leaving cert results?


----------



## Berni (16 Aug 2011)

Its your six best results from a single sitting, she can't just add two new results to the previous ones.
The only time you can combine years is for subject requirements. Eg if you needed a C in Maths and you got that last time, it would stand and you could drop it the second time around.


----------



## Sol28 (17 Aug 2011)

The combination of leaving cert results over multiple years for points aggregation stopped 20 years ago (exactly - 1991) It was the year I sat mine. As above - you can use the requirements to have a pass in english, maths etc from one year- and your points acummulated in a 2nd year's sitting - you just can add the best of both to increase your points


----------

